# Newbie Krups GVX2 advice for Gaggia Classic



## Dosani1977 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi all

I hope you're all keeping safe and well during the lockdown.

I'm after a bit of advice.

I recently purchased a used Gaggia Classic just prior to lockdown. Generally I buy my flat whites whilst out of the house / working and use a French press or V60 at home.

The lockdown has changed that, but once we all restart, I may well go back to my old routine.

Therefore I don't want to spend a large amount of money on a grinder I may not use after a few months.

My old Krups GVX2 grinder has served me well and is fine for pour over or french press. Does anyone know if it can be modded to go stepless?

Thanks

Amit


----------



## Metallo Espresso (Jan 6, 2018)

I have this grinder, I bought a Eureka Mignon in the end but kept the GVX2 for V60 and Moka, it's not a bad little grinder. It would be nice to have a second espresso grinder for trying new beans, decaf etc. so I'm interested in any potential mods too!


----------

